# Starting board facility



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Have a rock solid boarding contract, do not make concessions for friends and set a price which is reasonable but high enough to deter problem boarders. Don't overgraze your fields and always try to have a bit of extra room for "just in case".
Pay everyone for any work done - don't expect favors but also don't go above and beyond to do favors. Little things like a blanket change once is NBD, but if it becomes a weekly or daily thing - there needs to be a $ amount put to it. Have a list of services and stick to it!!
Either set a board price and be all inclusive (blanket changes, supplements, holding for the farrier, etc...) or set a base board price for just feed, turn out and stall cleaning and have charges for blanketing, flyspray, supplements, etc.. Don't try to mix the two! IMO it's easier to do a set price and all inclusive and then you know how much $$ you will have for barn help for the extra work, and boarders wont feel nickel and dimed.

Good luck!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd also love to own/run a boarding facility one day, and from the research I've done, you will be lucky to break even with boarding alone. You really need to consider what additional services you can offer to ensure you make at least a small profit- bringing in a trainer, summer camps, birthday parties, horse sales/tune-ups, clinics, etc.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Basics:

Insurance
Contract
Rules
Feed
Hay
Water source
Safe housing (stall or run in)
Safe fence
Shavings
Manure handling/removal plan
Tools for repairs 


It has it's highs and lows. Not something that is done for profit.

It's a people business with horses thrown in.

Some of my best memories are with my boarders and yet they are the cause of many a sleepless night.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I don't run a boarding stable so can't help too much, but I've learned a couple of things from watching how my barn is run. One is that it's very hard to make a living doing it. The second is to not make "exceptions" for anyone. Don't be penny grabbing at every opportunity, but make sure you charge for what needs to be charged for, and make sure you get your money. My barn manager makes next to nothing because she is keeping about four of her own horses in stalls, two of her sister's, and several other boarders have some sort of discount- not because they work off board, but because she wanted them to be able to keep the horses when they otherwise wouldn't have been able to afford board. Kind of her, but not good for business.

Operating off the assumption that the facilities are in great repair and fully operational, there are still lots of things to consider. The big one is deciding what services you want to include. Will you be providing full-service board with stall cleaning daily, grain and hay provided, blanketing, worming, calling vet and farrier, etc? Will you just have the bare minimum "full service"- stall cleaning, feeding of owner-supplied grain/hay- and charge for extras such as blanketing? Will you offer self-care options, or pasture boarding? Is there an arena or some sort of suitable riding area, or will the property owner work with you to build something? Will you bring in a trainer? Will you allow outside trainers? If so, will you charge a fee? 

Just a few things to consider. Like others have said, make sure you have a very good boarding contract!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

first and most important thing.. have a Lot of Tolerance. And i mean a lot. BE prepared for friends to no longer be a friend, for complaints and gossip. it will happen. 
Figure out your cost. Figure increases in feed cost. Every time you have to raise board expect a complaint or a rude comment. You will have problems with allowing people to supply their own forage/hay , if you do this, be prepared for either you stole hay, someone else stole hay or you are feeding either not enough or to much Usually its to much. But if you supply the hay you will always hear how it is not enough. 
THe good side, you should always have someone to ride with .


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Look around and see what other facilities near you (within an hours drive) are offering.

A new dressage barn opened up near where I board. Me being nosy of course went to check it out and to ask about lessons (its close enough that if I had a safe path I could ride over). She is asking over three times what I'm currently paying and has only 1 amenity - and it's not even that great!

Consider your competition because what you may need to charge may be way higher than what other people are charging.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Have a strict rule about trouble making and gossip, back stabbing, bullying,etc., which I know happens at many,many barns. try to keep the atmosphere as relaxed and friendly as possible. This needs to be a place where people can come and relax and enjoy their horses, not have additional stress created in their lives. I've only boarded a couple of times, but both times were raft with trouble makers. Good luck!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Everyone had some great ideas and suggestions...

Please remember that you need to provide $$, as in salary and health benefits unless you need not pay any personal bills.
Don't forget to figure "YOU" into the equation...

Having your own business is great, you are human though and will occasionally get sick, need a day off or go someplace...figure out ahead of time how to cover this and afford it. Employee, spouse...someone responsible and knows the routine and is comfortable doing things "your way!"....


----------



## luv2event (Oct 12, 2013)

I have always wanted to do this as well. Like others said, make sure to cover at least your costs. Most barn owners tell me that they hardly break even. One barn owner said she made enough to cover her own horses' cost, and I think that would be a nice bonus of running the barn. If you can find someone reliable and helpful for chores, that would likely help with your sanity as well! Good luck!!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

luv2event said:


> I have always wanted to do this as well. Like others said, make sure to cover at least your costs. Most barn owners tell me that they hardly break even. *One barn owner said she made enough to cover her own horses' cost, and I think that would be a nice bonus of running the barn*. If you can find someone reliable and helpful for chores, that would likely help with your sanity as well! Good luck!!


This is a big thing that I see a lot. Horses are expensive, so while you may not need the extra money to support your life, you may need it to pay for multiple horses. When you have your own barn you can keep your horses to your liking for a much discounted price. You'll still have to pay for feed, vet, and the like for them, but you won't have to pay the extra premium for boarding. Just keep in mind that you do need to come out on top in the boarding deal for this to work, and remember that each of your own horses prevents another paying boarder from coming in.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

No 1 on the list is a Feasibility Study. This involves finding out rates for similar type facilities, is the community large enough to support another stable. You need to thoroughly check out the facility with regards to condition and factor in the cost of bringing it up to snuff. You also need to know the cost of feed and bedding brought in. Inquire as to the cost of electricity to power the place summer and winter. That all has to be factored in. There will be set costs and variables and once those are tallied you need to add a 30% cost over run. Whether you clean stalls and feed or hired help does, (good luck there) your wages need to be factored in when figuring out the price of what to charge your boarders. As previously mentioned, the iron clad contract is a must and the best person to draw that up is a lawyer, a necessary additional expense. A boarding facility should show a profit, it's a business and if it can't, it's time to get out. It needs to be run as a business including any state licensing that may be necessary.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

DuckDodgers said:


> This is a big thing that I see a lot. Horses are expensive, so while you may not need the extra money to support your life, you may need it to pay for multiple horses. When you have your own barn you can keep your horses to your liking for a much discounted price. You'll still have to pay for feed, vet, and the like for them, but you won't have to pay the extra premium for boarding. Just keep in mind that you do need to come out on top in the boarding deal for this to work, and remember that each of your own horses prevents another paying boarder from coming in.


Well...the space your horses take up mean less boarders you can take on and maybe a price hike for the ones you can take on since you're trying to spread expenses over fewer people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

DancingArabian said:


> Well...the space your horses take up mean less boarders you can take on and maybe a price hike for the ones you can take on since you're trying to spread expenses over fewer people.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, totally true. However, if you do it right then you can be pretty certain that you're going to be spending less money on your horses on your property than you would if you had to board them at a comparable facility. That said, while you are spending less money you will be making up for it by working at the facility.


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

Is there somewhere to ride? 

This is all the information for people interested in boarding at our stables. Look it over and notice how much work it is going to be to run this sort of place. Also you can ignore all the stuff having to do with training if you are only looking to start a boarding stable. 

Sandy Smith's Training Stables is located outside of Spokane, WA. We provide boarding and training. We provide riding and driving training. Boarding in stall with small turn out $350. Large paddock with shelter $250. Training and board $600. Riding lessons are $40 an hour. There is a lesson horse available or you can use your own horse. Available... indoor round pen, outdoor round pen, large arena, large paddocks, stalls with turn out, Pasture, wash rack with warm water. Great feed is provided with board. Horses fed twice per day. Stalls are cleaned every day. Nearby trails. Great trainer with over 40+ years of experience training all kinds of horses Western and English. Training students to show all around the country national level and state/inner state. Now specializes in driving horses. This is a beautiful place in a great environment for you and your horse to learn.

So we clean the stalls everyday!!! That is very important! We drag the paddocks once or twice a week. We clean the waters two times a week. We provide hay! If the owner wants grain fed to there horses they have to make it and put it in baggies and we will feed it. Someone always has to be there because the boarders will want to see there horses whenever which is at least three times a week. If you are not there, it would be very easy for someone to take a horse from your barn! We feed at 7-7:30am in the morning and 4-5:30 in the evening. 

You need to write a riders release and have it approved. You NEED insurance!!! And the list go's on!

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you all for responding with great advice! 

I took some time to check out the grounds, and the surrounding area of the barn. It's all very nice but I've decided that it is simply too far away from my home. The barn needed some minor repairs, and there was no hot water... small things but they will add up in time. That and having to drive 40mins one way, plus another job bc the barn probably wouldn't pay all the bills... just doesnt leave much room for error. 

I'm not giving up, though! Maybe this barn wasn't the right deal, but I think there are some other good opportunities out there


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I hope you find exactly what you're looking for in the near future! I've always dreamed of having my own boarding stables, but I'm not sure it's something I would be very good at! xD


----------

